# Look at this tank please (seams, silicone, etc)



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

This is the 10 gallon I picked up (free) the other day.

I filled it with water in my bathtub, and it seemed water tight.

My husband wants me to run a bead of silicone on the inside "just in case". 
Someone on another board has let me know that I have to strip the old silicone away first if I do that.

I'm not sure what that black stuff is on the outside edge (a long-side bottom edge, on the upright glass, not on the bottom glass).

You can see on the picture of the bottom, there is a bit of silicone running around about half the tank.

What suggestions do you guys have ?
What should I do before I use the tank, if I should use it at all ?

Thanks


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

PhonicsBus said:


> This is the 10 gallon I picked up (free) the other day.
> 
> I filled it with water in my bathtub, and it seemed water tight.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the free tank - free is always satisfying 

I would let it sit FULL of water for at least a week. If there are no leaks, then just use it. If there are leaks, you need to strip out all the old silicone then reseal it. It is not hard to do, just takes a bit of time. I have done lots, and never had one leak on me after I was done.

If it doesnt leak, I wouldnt bother with the extra silicone. It will not be functional anyway, as silicone will not stick to old silicone anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

So, what do I do ? Just stick it a plastic tub or something ? 

If there's a risk of leakage (any thoughts on that, just by looking at the photos?), I don't want to sit it on a dresser or stand.

I've only got 1 bathroom, and I can't put the bathtub out of commission for a week.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I would grab a rubbermaid container that is a bigger footprint of the tank and put the filled tank in that... that way if it does leak it will do it into the container and you will not have to worry about tying up your bathtub. The containers can usually be found at dollar stores.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

You know a new 10 gallon is $10-15. A tube of silicone is near $5. What is the hassle and worrying if it will leak worth?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Aquatic Designs said:


> You know a new 10 gallon is $10-15. A tube of silicone is near $5. What is the hassle and worrying if it will leak worth?


Totally agree !


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Aquatic Designs said:


> You know a new 10 gallon is $10-15. A tube of silicone is near $5. What is the hassle and worrying if it will leak worth?


I agree 100%. Big Al's sells 10 gallon tanks for $17 and a tube of aquarium safe silicone costs a minimum of $7. I wouldn't risk ruining a stand or dresser unless you're 100% sure it won't leak.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

It looks like it's in rough shape plus it's missing the bottom trim.

I have to agree with everyone else...better safe than sorry right?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Aquatic Designs said:


> You know a new 10 gallon is $10-15. A tube of silicone is near $5. What is the hassle and worrying if it will leak worth?


ding ding ding. If it were a 35 or greater, worry about it. we're talking about a tank that costs as much as dinner for two at McDonalds. (I say dinner very loosely)

I recommend you use it for a pet rosehair tarantula or grow flowers in it or something and get a new one.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> ding ding ding. If it were a 35 or greater, worry about it. we're talking about a tank that costs as much as dinner for two at McDonalds. (I say dinner very loosely)
> 
> I recommend you use it for a pet rosehair tarantula or grow flowers in it or something and get a new one.


Hey c'mon...no need for that. Everyone's financial situation is different....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it would be a false economy. a used one in perfect condition would be cheaper or the same cost as the time/trouble and the silicone.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Since I have other tanks on the go currently, I don't feel that the investment in a tube of aquarium-safe silicone would be a waste. Even more so since I've read some interested decorating ideas that make use of it (caves, etc).

I do understand what you're saying - that financially, I'm not any further ahead by fixing the tank than I am by replacing it.

BUT - by fixing it, do I not gain a skill (or at least begin to gain that skill) that is an asset when keeping fish ? There may not be monetary value there, but that doesn't equate it with being worthless, does it ?

And - *IF* I can fix it, then I have a useable tank, a part tube of silicone I can use in other things, and I've gained some amount of skill.

And - If I try to fix it, but cannot, then I can still use the tank for something else, I still have a part tube of silicone I can use in other things, and I've still gained some amount of skill (we learn more from our mistakes than our successes, I'm told).

Maybe it's just me, but I don't see a down side to at least attempting to reseal the tank. 

Worst case - I buy the silicone ($5 - $10), AND I replace the tank ($20 - $40).


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like you want to fix it. Scrape all the interior silicone off, no need to go between the seams of glass though. You just need a clean corner for the new silicone to hold to. use a razor or similar and then clean the corners with alcohol (or acetone maybe?). Apply the silicone and I give it a week to cure before adding water to test.

I used the gun tubes...
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...ne%2BMulti-purpose%2BSealant%252C%2BClear.jsp

If the link doesn't work search CTC for GE Silicone Multi-purpose Sealant, Clear ...Product #67-0829-2. Make sure it's Silicone 1....NOT 2. And make sure it does not have any mildew resistance, fungicide, etc. The blue+grey tube for windows and doors.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay - this was worse than I thought.

I had looked up some re-sealing directions. 

So, I started stripping the silicone. 

Carefully. 

Not going between the glass panes.

There were layers of silicone already.

And the job was even worse than I thought it was going to be.

There is about a 2 - 3 inch gap where the glass sides are not meeting at all.

Yikes.

Okay - this is beyond the kind of repair I thought I was getting in to.

Is it still do-able ? (NOT, is it worth doing  because if it IS possible, then it is worth doing - to me)

Or shall I have a nice fancy flower box ?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

the new silicone will help seal it....make sure there isn't any old residue in the gap. The spot where the old and new meet in the gap won't be an issue. The new inside coat is what will hold the water in and the fresh stuff between will help hold the glass together. A 10G won't have a lot of pressure, so "should" be fine. Just make sure to let it cure very well.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is possible to repair, and for all the reasons you mentioned, worth doing, if only for the experience. Aquarium safe silicone is available at Rona, or Home Hardware, as well as other places, for around $4 for a caulking gun tube.
Since there is no bottom trim, it needs to be set on a piece of styrofoam to protect the bottom. If there is a gap where panes aren't joined, it is better to rebuild than just reseal. Most 10 gal tanks are built with very thin glass, which makes them fragile, so work carefully.
Just looked at the last photo, and that tank needs to be rebuilt.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm afraid I have NO idea on how to even start a re-build.

That big gap has got me worried. But, as I said, even if it doesn't work when I'm done, at least I tried, and I'll have some idea of how NOT to fix a leak.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

To fix the tank, you will have to cut all the panles apart, clean all the edegs with acetone (maker sure there is no silicone residue left at all.) one you have it apart put a small beed of silicone on where the joints are going to be, use painters tape to hold them together while the dry, dont do the whole thing at once. One they are all together use more painters tape to set the bead width, lay in your bead smooth it out with you finger, peal the tape. 48 hours later you have a good as new tank, and a good feeling for doing it your self.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Hey c'mon...no need for that. Everyone's financial situation is different....


If you have $5 today hang on to it and you'll have $10 tommorow, regardless of your financial situation.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> If you have $5 today hang on to it and you'll have $10 tommorow, regardless of your financial situation.


I was mainly referring to your McDonald's comment...found that to be a quite derogatory statement.

Anyways, let's not dwell on that.

OP, I would recommend you rebuild that tank as well. You do not need to cut ALL the panels off if the rest are still in good shape.

You will need to cut that panel out by first removing the silicone from top trim carefully without breaking the glass and on the rest of the edges.

As mentioned already, the glass is REALLY thin on a 10 gallon tank and not to mention the glass edges could be sharp. Have someone there to watch you just to be safe. With thin pieces of glass, there can sometimes be burrs that you need to watch out for. Basically, it's slithers of glass that has broken off the orignal panel and held in place by silicone. You have to be extra cautious when working with glass. I've seen some nasty cuts in my time, not to mention my own.

What you can do is, sometimes you can use the top trim as a replacement bottom trim. Sand the top edges to prevent any cutting and you'll have a cool looking 10 gal tank.

If you are still unsure of how to rebuild the tank PM me and I'll explain it better step by step.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

and silicone is on sale this week at CTC 


..as long as the rest of the joints are strong....to me it would be too much hassle to rebuild a 10....and with that small space I'd just fill it with silicone and seam the inside...


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

I've already started with the resealing job. If it doesn't work, I'll try to rebuild.

Yes, it's a lot of work, possibly for no tangible gain.

BUT, I'll learn something whether it works for not.

I'm going to hit CTC tonight to pick up some silicone. I redid the outside last night, it looks awful (HOW do you smooth it out so it looks nice?)

Yes, I'm stubborn as heck - I will make this tank work for something. 
Maybe an aquarium, maybe an indoor herb garden. 
Only time will tell which.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

How did you seal the outside? You filled the gap?


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

I just ran silicone around all the outer edges, like was on the tank already.

Should I not have ?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

redid the outside????  

The sealer should just be between the panes of glass and on the inside corners...


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

This tank had silicone all around the joints inside and out. 
Double layered on the inside, which I know is wrong.

It's obviously had work done before. This was a freebie tank, btw, so I don't know it's history. I got a working filter and heater out of it at least.

Aside from it not being typical, is there any reason that putting silicone inside AND outside, is bad ?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Silicone is used on the inside of a tank to provide a water tight seal.

Also know that applying new silicone to old silicone provides very little adhesion and is bound to leak eventually.

When it comes to small tank volumes, you can sometimes get away with little patch ups. I just wouldn't trust it myself if I wasn't exactly sure that it would be safe.

Check out this aritcle on resealing tanks - http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Spinelli_Resealing_Aquarium.html


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> redid the outside????
> 
> The sealer should just be between the panes of glass and on the inside corners...


What riceburner said is right. It's really the silicone in all the joints that keep a tank sealed. You can reseal the inside of a tank all you want but it can always spring a leak eventually if there is a tear in the seams.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay, so aside from where that gap in the panes is, there is not spot where the inner and outer silicone would meet.

So, as a general thing, having silicone on the outside is not going to hurt anything, am I reading that correctly ?

I would not have done the outside of the tank, except that it was already done, so I followed along with the way it was.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

I am so confused about what the previous owner did to this tank now !! 
I know it was used as an aquarium, apparently it held water (I'm not sure how).

Glad it was free !

And I got a heater and filter that both work, with it.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol...this is becomming quite the experience for you.

Are you planning on resealing the inside of the tank?


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> lol...this is becomming quite the experience for you.
> 
> Are you planning on resealing the inside of the tank?


Of course !!

I may be new, and I may be blonde, but I am not (completely) stupid.

I ran out of silicone last night though, and couldn't very well put the tank upside right with un-cured silicone on the bottom.

Call it a learning experience, I guess.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a 10 G that you could practice on also. LOL. 

Glad you are having a learning experience! I hope that you can get it to seal enough that you can use it as a tank.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2007/03/aquarium-silicone.html

That link should have just about all the information you need.

It's probably a good thing that you tried to repair this aquarium, the silicone was starting to deteriorate a bit, so it's better than taking the risk.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Inside is done.

It's water tight.

Problem now - a hood/lighting/canopy/choose-your-own-term costs MORE than buying a new 10-g fluorescent 'kit' at BigAls. *sigh*

Well, I'll probably pull off some of the silicone and use the tank to plant herbs and such in this year. At least it won't go to waste, and I've gained a good experience with attempting to re-seal a tank.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I was mainly referring to your McDonald's comment...found that to be a quite derogatory statement.




I don't understand but I appologize for giving that impression. I eat McDonald's. It's cheap. I was just using it as a reference for something cheap people buy without really considering it financially impacting and comparing it to a ten gallon is all.


----------

